# Twin Turbo 67 GTO Project



## mcrusa (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey,
Working on a 1967 GTO over here at Muscle Car Restorations that we think you all might be interested in. This car is going to be getting a twin turbo Butler big block Pontiac (~ 1400 HP) to be built by the guys over at Wheeler Racing Engines. Bowler 4L85E automatic overdrive transmission. Complete chassis and suspension from Schwartz Extreme Performance. Recaro 6 way power leather racing seats. We are going to be integrating a custom MCR fabricated roll cage, rear seats, carbon fiber dash. Tubs and a custom floor are going in as we speak. This is going to be one mean goat! Check out the project photos


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Ok*

now that you've killed me with pictures of the black tiger,,(and made me feel bad `cause i don't own it),,,who makes those wheels? this may not sound right but depending on the car color those wheels rock!,on a black car THEY DO! BIGTIME!,,,,KEEP POSTING,i'm so busy working on everybody else's bondo i can't touch mine(this week) so keep us posted:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It must be sweet to build a car with no budget! Or at least with the budget you guys have to work with anyway. The car looks really nice!


*edit*
That`s an awesome looking frame you got there, did you guys fab it up? or where did you get it??


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

Twin hair dryers on a 502!!!  

GOOD TIMES!!! :willy:


----------



## Jackalope (Sep 12, 2007)

That motor says CHEVROLET on it.

Baaaaaddddd juju!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, I`d take that ole chevy engine off your hands if you want. You won`t need it after you get that Bultler Pontiac BB installed.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

That is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddd aaaaaaaaaaaaa$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

I cant wait to see it once its done


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet! Keep us posted on the progress and it's first drive. Can you send us a video of it once its finished and you take it for a ride!?!

Brian


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

mcrusa said:


> Hey,
> Working on a 1967 GTO over here at Muscle Car Restorations that we think you all might be interested in. This car is going to be getting a twin turbo Butler big block Pontiac (~ 1400 HP) to be built by the guys over at Wheeler Racing Engines. Bowler 4L85E automatic overdrive transmission. Complete chassis and suspension from Schwartz Extreme Performance. Recaro 6 way power leather racing seats. We are going to be integrating a custom MCR fabricated roll cage, rear seats, carbon fiber dash. Tubs and a custom floor are going in as we speak. This is going to be one mean goat! Check out the project photos


Big-Block Pontiac?
I thought that they were all the same size,
Making there be no big or small block.

???


----------

